# Fetishes and online sex resources



## funone (May 19, 2021)

*MODERATOR NOTE:- *@funone The contents of this post have been deleted because they are in breach of the TAM rules regarding post dealing with sexual matters. Plus 

Please read the rules here 








Sex Section Rules, Please Read This First!


Sexual problems in marriage have been a common topic on Talk About Marriage, so we decided to make a special section for these types of discussion. We have talked a lot about what kind of discussions to allow and not to allow regarding sex on Talk About Marriage. The goal is to encourage Q & A...




www.talkaboutmarriage.com


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

TAM likely isn’t the best resource for what you seek but there are a couple people here that are more in the know about that stuff. They likely are aware of better resources than this place.


----------



## Al_Bundy (Mar 14, 2021)

funone said:


> I'm a 52-year-old male, widowed, and just now beginning to crack the code behind getting more of what I want out of my sexual relationships.
> 
> I would be interested to know what the most common fetishes are, broken down by men and women?
> 
> What are the specific tools you have used and the drawbacks to using various resources to achieve those dreams?


For books I'd suggest the first two Rational Male books and also The Unplugged Alpha.

As far as fetishes, why do you care. Figure out what you want and find that market. Dating is still sales, most of the same rules apply. 

Good luck


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

This thread is now closed to further replies.


----------

